# Water Temp



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi all. What should the water temp be in the cup from a Classic ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Somewhere mid 80's or higher

What temperature is it exiting the grouphead at?


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

In the cup i'm getting about 65


----------



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

65 is pretty low. How long did you let the machine warm up for? I generally get mid 80's, assuming I've warmed the machine sufficiently and I often flick the steam switch for a few seconds prior to brewing. Are you using the classic foam cup test?

Are there any other inexpensive ways to test the water temp at the brew head?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you know what the temp is in the cup? If you let the water fall from the group head into the cup it will lose about 20 degrees. Shocking but true.


----------



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

I used the same foam cup method, although my cup is cut shorter than the one in your picture. Didnt realise the temp would vary that greatly.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> How do you know what the temp is in the cup? If you let the water fall from the group head into the cup it will lose about 20 degrees. Shocking but true.


Interested in what you did there with the cup and temp gauge, is there a thread or similar with details? It looks like you've used the cup to simply suspend the thermometer and allow the water to run over it but...


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's the original thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6049-Get-your-thermometers-out-we-re-doing-some-tests-on-the-Classic&highlight=classic+temp+surfing

The cup cut in half and suspended from the bottomless PF. The water flowed into the cup and was collected. It wasn't falling past the thermometer.


----------

